# Yet another newbie question



## retropulse (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi all
I'm looking for some advise on a first semi handgun. I am Trying to be as economical as possible. I want something cheap to shoot that I can take to the range. I have used several different calibres and think I want a 9mm. Ammo seems to be cheap and it doesn't feel like a toy like a .22. I like shooting a "full" sized gun best. Is it possible yo get something decent in this calibre for $200 or so. Or do you have other calibre suggestions.


Also when buying used what are the main items you look at to determine if it's worth buying. I have seen some 9mms online for around that price but they appear to be heavily cosmetically worn. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

retropulse said:


> . . . I want something cheap to shoot that I can take to the range. . . Is it possible yo get something decent in this calibre for $200 or so. . . .


No problem here.
Cheap, cheap, cheap.
Or would that be
Cheep, cheep, cheep.

If you can't stand the price, then get OUT of the kitchen. Or something like that.
If you can't spend more than $200, how long does it take for you to double that ?
If you can't spend more than $400, how long does it take for you to "make it $500" ?

Or, maybe you should just forget buying a gun, and get a really, REALLY sharp stick ?


----------



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

For a 9mm you'll want to go in for more than $200. Springfield XD Compact is a nice ccw sized weapon. I would look for a .40 cal though. The 9mm just is not a great knock down round.


----------



## XRacer (May 4, 2011)

A used Ruger P-89 would be a decent and reliable gun though I don't think you will find anything worth having for 200. If you were to add another hundred you could get the Ruger. To get a new gun worth having you would need to come up with 400 minimun.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

If you are going to basically shoot it at the range and use it as a "house" gun, and don't want to spend too much money, then look into a Hi Point. I don't care what everyone will say, but I have the JHP .45 ACP with a nice Fobus paddle holster and it has ran PERFECTLY for me for around 350 rounds now. I keep it loaded up and in a special place where my wife could use it if I were not at home. They are big, heavy, and ugly, but mine has ran great and it is one of the most accurate .45 ACP pistols I have ever shot. (I have three other .45's that cost three times what I paid for the Hi Point) Now, will I be able to run as many rounds thru the tube with the Hi Point as I could my G30? Probably not, but I only shoot about thirty to forty rounds thru it every few months and at that rate I am sure to have plenty of time with it. For 200 dollars you will not get a lot of bang for your buck, but the Hi Points do pretty good for what you put into them. JMHO.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If you want to keep it under 200 you will get a Hi Point. I would save some extra money because when you buy a Hi Point you are buying a 200 dollar semi automatic hand gun. Good Semi automatic hand guns cost more then 200 bucks. Cheap semi autos cost more then 200 bucks. Crappy semi autos cost more then 200 bucks. The last poster has had good luck with his, I have heard that like 5 other guys have too.

RCG


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

welcome.....


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Ruger lc9 for $350 is the best option i got for you


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The only advice I can offer is to look for a private-party sale of a good used gun.
If you buy through a store, their profit margin, however small, will eat too much of your slim budget.

The problem with buying a used gun from a private party is that you cannot tell what its real condition is, and whether or not it is a stolen gun. So beware.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> . . .If you can't stand the price, then get OUT of the kitchen. Or something like that. . .


Oops, on reflection, all that money talk was WAY too harsh.

After all, my daily driver is a Corvette Z06. License plate "Z06 Z16".
I have a friend with a REALLY nice Ferrari. Very nice, except it is yellow and not red.
What can I say ?
Some people have money. And some people have MONEY ! :smt1099


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

You may want to check out some military surplus stores in your area. They have what you are looking for. Ammo would be surplus as well.
J&G Sales


----------



## retropulse (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I will check out Hi Point. I mainly want a range gun. I have another home defense option in the works but mostly this would be to practice with. 

Yes I am a cheap ass...but if it did have $500 dollars to spend, I would. Maybe at a later date.

I have seen several 9mms on gunsamerica for $200-300. Most seem to be old military semis (Star Spain i think). At this price does that mean they are all mostly a POS.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

NEW? $200? then HiPoint 
but
you said a range gun - so that means you will not be depending on the hipoint to save your life - then that is ok
because there is a lot of discussion on the total life span of a HiPoint
you won't be hitting bullseyes at 25yds or 15 yds but you will be having fun and a good learning experience


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

retropulse said:


> Thanks for the responses. I will check out Hi Point. I mainly want a range gun. I have another home defense option in the works but mostly this would be to practice with.
> 
> Yes I am a cheap ass...but if it did have $500 dollars to spend, I would. Maybe at a later date.
> 
> I have seen several 9mms on gunsamerica for $200-300. Most seem to be old military semis (Star Spain i think). At this price does that mean they are all mostly a POS.


The Eastern Bloc pistols are usually well made.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

hideit said:


> NEW? $200? then HiPoint
> but
> you said a range gun - so that means you will not be depending on the hipoint to save your life - then that is ok
> because there is a lot of discussion on the total life span of a HiPoint
> you won't be hitting bullseyes at 25yds or 15 yds but you will be having fun and a good learning experience


Sorry, can't back you up on the accuracy part. My JHP is the most accurate out of all of my .45 ACP pistols. Just my personal experience, but maybe not someone elses.


----------

